# cerakote



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 11, 2018)

Anybody know anybody that does cerakote in NE Ga ?


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 11, 2018)

Yep, there's a strip mall near the Home Depot at the end of 400 and hwy 60.  He does good work.  For the life of me I can't think of the name.  It's a dahlonega address.

Updated - he's  www.chestateefirearms.com


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 11, 2018)

PappyHoel said:


> Yep, there's a strip mall near the Home Depot at the end of 400 and hwy 60.  He does good work.  For the life of me I can't think of the name.  It's a dahlonega address.
> 
> Updated - he's  www.chestateefirearms.com



ok, thank you sir. I have a rim fire rifle that is a tack driver, but I am not satisfied with the factory finish. I am debating getting it refinished, also the fact of pulling it apart to get the work done !! It is working as is, doing what...more than...I expected it to !! Just considering a more durable finish on it. Tearing it apart, I am afraid, may cause the way it functions at this point !!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 11, 2018)

I had the entire barreled action and trigger assembly Cerakoted on my Model 7, and it looks fantastic and has held up extremely well to 3 years of hard use. I couldn't find anyone local I felt comfortable with, so I contacted Fosnaugh Customs, and couldn't be happier with the service and the product.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 11, 2018)

whitetailfreak said:


> I had the entire barreled action and trigger assembly Cerakoted on my Model 7, and it looks fantastic and has held up extremely well to 3 years of hard use. I couldn't find anyone local I felt comfortable with, so I contacted Fosnaugh Customs, and couldn't be happier with the service and the product.



this is not a high end rifle. rather cheap. it is the savage B-22 LR that I have spoke of before. the gun may be a draw of good luck, but it shoots extremely well for me, to be what it is off the shelve ! I am just having to, I feel, keep the finish oiled downed, so to speak.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 13, 2018)

Cerakote is good stuff. Once the finish wore down on my smith & wesson revolver I coated it in graphite black which was a close match to the factory finish. The cerakote lasted just as long or longer than the factory finish did. I used the air dried version last time but think I'll try the bake on version this time.


----------



## scott stokes (Jan 14, 2018)

The shop at end 400 is chestatee firearms great people.
Great work.they build suppressors also.and all gunsmith needs.


----------



## jglenn (Jan 15, 2018)

bake on Cerakote is much tougher than the air dry although you can bake the air dry to help it..


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I am wanting to get a idea on the cost. I am leaning toward waiting awhile for the factory attempted finish to run its course.


----------

